
Show HN: Get a Hand LA - austinbeer
http://getahandla.com/
======
clairity
you've listed some skills that you can bring to bear to a problem, but what
are example problems you're trying to solve? i'd think that with most small
businesses closed, they'd be hard to help right now for instance.

it'd probably help to list some of the kinds of projects you imagine so that
folks who need help/want to give help can decide to do so (or not).

for instance, could you use product, project, or general management help?
legal skills? do you want to work with government agencies? medical ones? non-
profits? how about tenant's rights organizations? etc.

~~~
austinbeer
Yeah, an earlier draft had something like that but it's so hard to capture all
the kinds of projects people need. After more people sign up we will have data
informing us what overarching problems people are seeking, and we can feed it
back.

~~~
clairity
sounds good, hope it turns into some productive assets for local/small
businesses and agencies, as those tend to need the most help from such skills.
how do you think people will find the site (other than from here)?

------
ForrestN
I think this is great. As you wrote, you have the luxury of comfort in the
midst of all this and are offering what skills you have to those who might
need them. My tiny non-profit is applying! Thanks for doing this, it's lovely.

~~~
austinbeer
Woot!!!!

------
austinbeer
Hi! Sorry, OP here who loves text-only sites! A couple of us designers wanted
to find a way to help LA, the city we love. If anyone needs some help or wants
to help, please click! AMA

~~~
pvg
You might want to throw in some sort of assurance that the collected data will
only be used to connect people and (eventually) tossed so your project isn't
easily confused for some data-harvesting thing.

~~~
austinbeer
yup! noted in the form!

~~~
pvg
You have two forms.

~~~
austinbeer
AH righttttt. good catch.

------
ashwinv11
This is awesome! Just submitted to give a hand. Thanks for connecting us all
together!

------
howdyhelper
Howdy there! We are a group of Digital Marketing professionals that are
donating their time and skills to help Small Businesses affected by Covid-19.

Looks like We've started something similar to help out communities in LA, and
Melbourne. If you're interested in joining forces get in touch :)

[https://www.howdyhelper.com/](https://www.howdyhelper.com/)

~~~
TaylorGood
It would be nice to see a layer deeper on the “focus areas” as the role/skills
of a digital marketer can be casted pretty wide :)

------
anticsapp
This is cool, I guess. If I had an Al Pastor truck, I would submit and expect
nothing and appreciate something. But it seems super nebulous. It feels very
"We could be the next 72andSunny". Could you follow this up with a Show HN
revealing what you eventually accomplished?

~~~
anticsapp
Sorry, I just have to clarify. I am or was a Digital Media Director. So I'm
always distrustful of "creative" portfolio stuffers. But this sounds like you
have the purest of intentions. And it is very kind of you to donate strategy.
But do update us!

------
xwdv
Wish I could give a hand, but I don’t live in LA and my most valuable skill is
writing software which doesn’t really help much during a pandemic I guess.

------
duxup
Note that on mobile chrome I see the numbers for "Here’s how it works" offset
in a wonky way.

------
TaylorGood
So good - submitted mine :)

Really cool that you all are doing this. This will immensely help bootstrapped
startups.

------
dhimes
This is so very cool. Great job stepping up like this to the whole team!

------
frahs
Great, thanks for doing this!

Love the simple, straightforward design.

------
bitten
so it's only LA right?

------
johnwheeler
Hurts my eyes. You should make copy smaller and use better margins.

~~~
shakermakr
What a way to show a lack of respect and kudos to a group doing good for
everyone. Your copy hurts many things JohnWheeler...

~~~
austinbeer
hahaha, feedback comes in all flavors. no worrries

~~~
geekone
The text does seem pretty huge:

mobile: [https://i.imgur.com/TJ7tnsG.png](https://i.imgur.com/TJ7tnsG.png) pc:
[https://i.imgur.com/423b2oU.png](https://i.imgur.com/423b2oU.png)

------
jcpsimmons
Seems exploitative - Angelinos aren't hurting for work right now, they're
hurting for a paycheck. I'd like to see some kind of compensation model.

~~~
nakedshorts
How is it exploitative? The creators of the website are volunteering their
time because they have adequate resources (which you would know if you read
the website). Or is all volunteering exploitative?

